# Pickens 18 Feb



## Redleg0718 (Jan 21, 2014)

I finally made it to FL. I'll be out tomorrow on Fort Pickens tomorrow. I can't wait. I'll be headed out around 7 from Milton and I'm staying all day. Or at least until my girlfriend drags me off the beach..


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Welcome brother..enjoy and hope you catch a few..maybe she'll give you a pass haha


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Redleg0718 said:


> I finally made it to FL. I'll be out tomorrow on Fort Pickens tomorrow. I can't wait. I'll be headed out around 7 from Milton and I'm staying all day. Or at least until my girlfriend drags me off the beach..


Welcome
Are you going to be surf fishing? Or you takin a kayak out?


----------



## Redleg0718 (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks everybody! I'll be surf fishing from Pickens. I went and looked around today, its looking like I'm gonna start on the end of the island near that pier. I'll be out for whatever bites.


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Any luck,


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Keep us posted


----------



## Redleg0718 (Jan 21, 2014)

Well I didn't see a fish today. None caught by me or anyone else. I tried a couple of spots around Pickens. Used three poles, each with something different. Cigar minnow, shrimp, and sand flea. Gonna hit it again in the AM.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Fish the rock jetties just west of the pier ot around the piers. Gotta be some sheepies?


----------



## Redleg0718 (Jan 21, 2014)

jaster said:


> Fish the rock jetties just west of the pier ot around the piers. Gotta be some sheepies?


There were a couple of guys working the area with fiddler crabs and I had everything else out. Didn't see any fish at all from anyone


----------



## Redleg0718 (Jan 21, 2014)

Well I was at Fort Pickens for a while today again. I caught a few bluefish and had something a bit bigger break me off. But I did catch a fish, and I have to admit I like saltwater more than fresh fishing. I'll be taking my girlfriends dads boat out on the bay tomorrow, hopefully gonna get into to some trout. Just have to find them.. I want to say thank you to everyone who helped me. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Redleg0718 (Jan 21, 2014)

I forgot to post a picture. It was a great day.


----------

